# Refilling propane 1lber's



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Hopefully he doesn't end up like this guy! :lol:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MR-2zKnn1I"]YouTube- AT&T Exploding Turkey Commercial[/ame]


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

ih772 said:


> kcarlson must be getting it to work, he's been awefully quiet the last 20 minutes.


OK I confess I have taken a few short cuts.....:16suspect My 1#er is in the freezer now,.. before it was outside, (its cold out) but whatever....20#er in the house "warming up"(how long does that take?) How long must I freeze the 1#er? Remember I only got till midnight to fill these or Im throwin everything in the trash :evil:!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

HA! I knew it!!!!! :evil: :lol:

The one pounder being out in the cold *outside* air should be fine. The 20 pounder takes about an hour to warm up if you put it near a heat register. Just don't leave the house if you do that, in case it leaks.

Don't throw the adapter away, I'll take it off your hands. ;-)


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

OK Propane is still "warming up"........*do you guys use* the screw on caps for the 1#ers? I have had them leak when taking them off a lantern - buddy heater....I have never seen one but heard about them....Where can they be purchased? How much are they?? 

Got My video yet? :lol: This will be the next Youtube videolol 
Thanks!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't use them. If I get a leaker I'll give the valve a quick poke with a screw driver and that usually takes care of it. If I get one that I have to do that to a lot, I'll toss it out. I had friends save their empties for me so I have about two dozen one pound tanks now. Some are at my cabin and some are down here at my house.

I prefer the non Coleman tanks that have an all metal bottom. That way you don't have the stupid plastic thing breaking off the tank making it hard to keep you lantern from tipping over. I haven't noticed any brand of tank having a better valve compared to other brands.

Charging up the batteries for the camera so it may be tomorrow when I get the video shot, edited and posted.


----------



## nategyoder (Oct 23, 2009)

I refilled 20 1lb last night. I fill each can for 60 sec. I think I get them maybe 4/5 full since I always have some left in the 20 lb tank. I have never weighed them. It does not bother me that they are not completely full. I have so many I just grab another when they run out. I always hit the top with wd 40 after I take them off the 20lb tank this way I can tell if they are leaking even a tiny bit and I think it makes them last longer without rusting. If I get a leaker then I set it outside until empty and then throw away. 

Nate


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

This thread sounds like a broken record, does anyone ever do a search before they post.


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

Well all be darned!!!It worked they are topped right off!!! Tank up to 70* is the ticket!!!

Ive had that adaptor for 15 years glad I never threw it out!


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

Your all that and a big of chips, let me know after you've been doing it for 27 years


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

you guys are nuts with all this warm this, freeze that, screw on, flip over, don't open valve too fast, freeze again, screw on again, flipover again, leave the house for an hour, fix leaks with a screw driver, .....:lol:

5 lb'er filled and done. Grab a 1 lb'er or two at the store in emergencies.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

i dont let my 20# warm up and it works just fine....some of yall are too fancy with your instructions...easy way as followed
1 freeze 1#ers
2.hook up tanks and turn upside down..
3 then put a little gas in the 1#ers
4. unhook and let gas out
5. refill..ive never had a problem with turning the tank on fast
this works beter for me then other ways JMO


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

tommy-n said:


> This thread sounds like a broken record, does anyone ever do a search before they post.


Ease up, gives us something to do when we can't be out fishin or home refill'n empties!


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

your right, I just finished with up processing two deer and cleaning 25 gill's it's been a long two days Guess I'm getting a little crabby:lol:


----------



## phlint1 (Aug 23, 2006)

you can get more in them if you leave the 1 lb ones out in the cold and have the 25 lb warm


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

phlint1 said:


> you can get more in them if you leave the 1 lb ones out in the cold and have the 25 lb warm


not true i can get just as much with the 20# cold


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well I picked up one of these refiller adapters. Buddy came over tonight with a truck full of emptys and his 20# tank. We gave it a try with the 1# tanks in the snow for a little while and the big tank inside for a little while. We got em about half full that way. He took the stuff home and did it the right way (hate it when the instructions are right :16suspect), called me and said it worked perfect and filled em right up, you gotta get the little ones in the freezer and have the big one warmed up good.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

nategyoder said:


> I always hit the top with wd 40 after I take them off the 20lb tank this way I can tell if they are leaking even a tiny bit and I think it makes them last longer without rusting. If I get a leaker then I set it outside until empty and then throw away.


The WD 40 sounds like a good tip.

But, why toss away the leaking can before you use it. Wouldn't it make more sense to work the valve till it stops leaking and then mark the can so that you know to throw it away next time before you fill it?


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

alex-v said:


> The WD 40 sounds like a good tip.
> 
> But, why toss away the leaking can before you use it. Wouldn't it make more sense to work the valve till it stops leaking and then mark the can so that you know to throw it away next time before you fill it?


Yep. Better yet, if I can't stop a leaker, I mark them for disposal and screw it directly on the buddy or lantern. No sense letting it go to waste. 

Any way you do it, the adapter saves you money. And once you have a routine down it is very easy. But someone mentioned a 5#'r for less than 20 bucks at Menards? Was anyone able to confirm this???


----------



## nategyoder (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah sometimes I screw them directly to the webber grill that lights with 1lb propane (really slick) but then I have a half a can floating around that I had to take off the grill. I have only had a handful of leakers and have done this for a few years. Any rusty looking cans I toss and don't refill so I have not had a lot. I still buy a few a year when I see them for really cheap and friends give me some empties so it seams like I always have more than I need so I trash all the ugly ones.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Jigawhat said:


> But someone mentioned a 5#'r for less than 20 bucks at Menards? Was anyone able to confirm this???


That was me, unless they had the tag above the tank marked wrong or something thats what it said, I was going for the adapter and just happened to look at the tanks and thought WOW, that is a good deal. But didnt check the UPC numbers against each other or anything to confirm the tag was correct. This was at the Alpine Ave store in Grand Rapids.


----------

